# Do you eat when nervous or worried?



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I know that eating while stressed or sad is really common, but what about other emotions? Also, some people have told me they eat when emotional and others have said they lose their appetite or don't eat. I'm curious how common each is. 

So, answer the poll by clicking all the options you identify with. Feel free to post and explain as well.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I eat when I'm stressed, angry, anxious, or bored. But being sad, excited, or in love has the opposite effect on me. I either completely forget my appetite, or feel a bit self-conscious and eat less.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral (Nov 7, 2011)

I tend to neglect eating when facing those states.


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

I tend to lose my appetite in all of those situations.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

It's the opposite with me. I tend to lose appetite at all in such situations.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I don't use food for comfort. I usually try to shift my mood to a more desired state. Often through music.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

So far, loss of appetite is more common that I figured it would be. I'm the type to lose my appetite as well, but I've been the minority among people I know.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

neeevvvverrr ever ever ever ever eat when I'm worried. I get nauseous when I'm worried about something :frustrating: I wish I could eat when I get worried.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

I look for food when I'm absolutely hammered. Besides that, I don't get stressed out about much, so I don't care :3


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

I eat when I'm hungry


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

No I don't emotionally eat. I do drink tea when I'm nervous or worried however.


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

When I'm hungry. 

In all those situations, I tend to not eat enough as well.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

No.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

I eat a lot when I'm really happy and in a really good mood. I can't eat when I feel negative. It's physically hard for me when I'm sad/mad/scared/etc. My throat seems to close up and I can't even bring myself to put food in my mouth. Like, I have better/more important things to do than freaking eat when i'm in that state. And when I'm bored, I just seek out productive things to do, like cleaning, exercising, reading, working on art, etc. I guess I'm just not that crazy about food. :-/


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I eat when stressed, bored, and sad. Food comforts me. Which is why I gain so much weight during the school year, especially around finals -_-


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't really use food as comfort. A lot of times I don't even have an appetite when I'm emotionally disturbed. Other than that I just feast when I'm hungry. Feast..


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't eat if I'm unhappy or under stress situations I completely lose hunger...

I could eat more when I'm very happy but if I'm excited about something I eat less.


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

No, I do the opposite. I remember going on a five-day fast once during a random bout of depression.


----------



## Phal (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm definitely an emotional eater. But then I got stomach problems and suddenly I can't eat when stressed, because I get nauseous :s


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

Other: when hungry.


----------

